# Transfer Express Offers Free June Webinar On Generating Summer T-Shirt Sales



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A June webinar presented by Transfer Express focuses on boosting summer T-shirt sales and profits. This free online class explores top ways to make the most of T-shirt “prime time,” with an introduction to 10 market niches to jump start your sales. 

You’ll find out how to capitalize on these proven sales generators from creating art for the market to effectively promoting in it. The hour-long interactive session will enable you to benefit from knowledge and expertise developed by Transfer Express during its more than 30 years serving custom transfer businesses and also provide the opportunity to share with and learn from other participants.

Join us on Thursday, June 9, 2016, at 2 p.m. EDT to put your company on the fast track for summer success. Register for “Top 10 Summer Sales Generators for your T-Shirt Business” and find out about other Transfer Express heat printing webinars or watch previously recorded sessions at T-Shirt Webinars | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

